# Pro Keepers Lobby



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

There are to be two main campaigns running from November 2007.

FOCAS on Unification:

Which is aimed at developing a support team specifically for FOCAS.

FOCAS on Society:

Which is aimed at bringing memberships into Societies.

The Pro Keepers' Lobby website is still in the throes of being built and will also start to highlight the hidden agendas all parties appear to have.

We are concentrating on individual campaigns:

EPS Legislation
Primates
Skunk Descenting Issues
Private Keepers Licencing

We are still looking for volunteers to join PKL and we are still also looking to identify voulnteers for specific teams within the Lobby.

Many Thanks

Rory Matier


----------

